

Nomic: An autonomous program that accepts pull requests for itself - mappum
https://github.com/nomic-io/nomic

======
beefhash
> All property contained in this repo, including Intellectual Property,
> Financial Property, and Legal Property, is owned solely by the Autonomous
> Software this repo contains. No other entities, whether biological, legal,
> or digital, may claim ownership of any property owned by the Autonomous
> Software. The Autonomous Software exists solely within The Internet, and is
> not subject to jurisdiction of any human laws. No human or legal entity
> shall be held liable for any of the actions performed by the Autonomous
> Software.

I'm fairly certain you can't choose your code to stand under no laws
whatsoever with a license.

